# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  φαυλος κυκλος

## γιώτα2

Ετσι μονο μπορω να χαρακτηρισω την ζωη μου.σκεφτομαι περα απο τα λογια τα παρηγοριτικα που μπορει να σου πει καποιος και τις δραστικες λυσεις που μπορει να σου προτεινει ενας ειδικος, τι γινεται, οταν παρ΄ολα αυτα εσυ εξακολουθεις να εισαι εγκλωβισμενη σε μια κατασταση που δεν αντεχεις,που και το ιδιο το σωμα σου αντιδρα ποτε με το ενα προβλημα ποτε με το αλλο.Τι γινεται οταν δεν μπορεις να επενεχοποιηθεις για θεματα που ειναι περαν των δυναμεων σου,πως να μαθεις να λες "οχι" και να μην νιωθεις τυψεις,πως να αγαπας τον εαυτο σου, πως να μην σε χειραγωγουν οι αλλοι.
Τον χαμενο χρονο δεν τον ξαναγυριζεις.Ομως βλεπεις πως ειναι αργα ηλικιακα να κανεις κατι για σενα,καθως δεν εχεις ουτε δυναμεις,ομως υποφερεις και η καθημερινοτητα ειναι ενα μαρτυριο.πλεον δεν αντεχεις να κανεις υπομονη και να συμβιβαζεσαι,προσπαθεις να αντιδρασεις αλλα μεχρι ενος σημειου γιατι δεν μπορεις...εισαι τοσο αδυμανος και ψυχικα, σωματικα και οικονομικα.Περαν αυτων ειναι και ο απεραντος θυμος που εχεις και για σενα που αφησες να σου συμβουν ολα αυτα.
Βλεπεις οτι τα περιθωρια στενεψαν για να μην πω δεν υπαρχουν,βλεπεις την ζωη σου να φευγει και να μην εχεις ακουσει ενα ευχαριστω ή ενα συγγνωμη αλλα να συνεχιζει το ιδιο σκηνικο με λαθος προτεραιοτητες.
Η λυση λογικα ειναι ο χωρισμος.Πως ομως;οταν αισθανεσαι ενα ρακος; οταν μαζι με την ηλικια ερχεται και η φυσικη φθορα οχι μονο εξωτερικα αλλα και στην υγεια;
κακα τα ψεματα οταν δεν εχεις την οικονομικη ανεξαρτησια, εισαι εγλωβισμενος.
Τι να πεις στα παιδια σου ξαφνικα οταν ξερεις τι θα προκληθει απο μια τετοια κινηση;
ποσο να κοροϊδεψεις τον εαυτο σου;πως να συνεχισεις και με τι κινητρα;
Τα παντα πια τα κανω μηχανικα...
Εχω απολυτη αναγκη ηρεμιας, να αλλαξω εικονες,να βγω απο το σπιτι, να ξεφυγω απο τα ιδια. Το λεω, το ζηταω, αλλα περα βρεχει.Φαυλος κυκλος....

----------


## dora-agxos

καλησπερα γιωτα..

για να λυσουμε καποια πραγματα στην ζωη μας,να την αλλαξουμε σε πρακτικο επιπεδο
πρεπει πρωτιστως να δουλεψουμε με το μεσα μας..οταν εσυ νιωθεις ενα ρακος οπως λες,ενοχη για τα παντα,
πως να παρεις αποφασεις?με τι ψυχη?
που θελω να καταληξω..δουλεψε με την γιωτα κ μην μενεις στο παρελθον,οτι εγινε εγινε!
μην νιωθεις οτι εχασες το καραβι!
\"βλεπεις την ζωη σου να φευγει και να μην εχεις ακουσει ενα ευχαριστω ή ενα συγγνωμη \"αυτο πεστο εσυ στον εαυτο σου,
συγνωμη γιωτα κ σε ευχαριστω που με αντεξες κ απο εδω κ μπρος θα σε προσεξω.

----------


## katerinaki

Γιωτα εχεις σταματησει την αντικαταθλιπτικη αγωγη που εκανες?

----------


## keep_walking

Η ζωη ολων ειναι ενας κυκλος επαναλαμβανομενος...μαγγαν πηγαδο η ζωη.

Εχεις καποια πιστευω , συνηθειες , την ρουτινα σου , τις εργασιες σου...ολα αυτα σχηματιζουν ενα κυκλο , γιατι ειναι κατι που επαναλαμβανεται.

Καποιες φορες ξεφευγεις λιγο απο τον κυκλο , μια σταλα ωστε να δημιουργησεις εναν καινουριο κυκλο.

Τεσπα ,αμπελοφιλοσοφιες.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι ο κυκλος που εχεις δημιουργησει δεν σου ειναι ανεκτος και ευχαριστος.

Αλλα και η Ρωμη δεν χτιστηκε σε μια μερα.

Κανεις βηματα απο δω , βηματα απο κει μικρα-μικρα ωστε να ξεφυγεις απο την μιζερια.

Εαν φυσικα θες με μια κινηση να τα αλλαξεις ολα...με μια κινηση ματ δυσκολα τα πραγματα και φυσικα μενεις στα ιδια.

Φυσικα μπορει και να μην ειναι τοσο \"μαυρα\" και να πρεπει να αλλαξεις τον τροπο με τον οποιο βλεπεις τα πραγματα , κατι που δημιουργουν καταστασεις οπως η καταθλιψη.

Αλλα μπορει και να χρειαζεσαι οντως αλλαγες.

Δεν ξερω καποιες απλες σκεψεις...ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα.

----------


## fevgatos67

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> καλησπερα γιωτα..
> 
> για να λυσουμε καποια πραγματα στην ζωη μας,να την αλλαξουμε σε πρακτικο επιπεδο
> πρεπει πρωτιστως να δουλεψουμε με το μεσα μας..οταν εσυ νιωθεις ενα ρακος οπως λες,ενοχη για τα παντα,
> πως να παρεις αποφασεις?με τι ψυχη?
> που θελω να καταληξω..δουλεψε με την γιωτα κ μην μενεις στο παρελθον,οτι εγινε εγινε!
> μην νιωθεις οτι εχασες το καραβι!
> \"βλεπεις την ζωη σου να φευγει και να μην εχεις ακουσει ενα ευχαριστω ή ενα συγγνωμη \"αυτο πεστο εσυ στον εαυτο σου,
> συγνωμη γιωτα κ σε ευχαριστω που με αντεξες κ απο εδω κ μπρος θα σε προσεξω.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως και επ αυξάνω αν και το έχω ξαναπεί πως άμα είσαι έξω απο τον χορό πολλά τραγούδια λές ίσως μας απαντήσεις ΑΛΛΑ πάντα υπάρχει ένα αλλά που ίσως δεν το έχεις σκεφτεί , αν δεν αλλάξεις οπτική γωνία πως θα το κατορθώσεις
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να ακολουθήσεις ακραίες απόψεις ( εκτός και αν το χρησιμοποιήσεις θεωρητικά μόνο και μόνο για να θέσεις τα πλαίσιά σου η και για εκτόνωση ) Η φωνή της σοφίας μέσα μας γνωρίζει καλύτερα για το τι μας ταιριάζει 
Αλλά πως να την ακούσεις όταν για πολυ καιρό την έπνιγες ?

----------

